# My first Betta is lost in the mail :(



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well after getting my tank all set up and being all excited I ordered my first betta (since I was a teen) on Monday. He shipped Tuesday from NY. I was told to expect him on Weds here in PA. Well yesterday no fish, so I emailed the seller who was sceptical he would arrive in decent shape because of the temperatures, but not to worry as no matter what he would make it right. So waited nervously all day, and STILL NO BETTA 

The tracking info still says in NY as of yesterday around lunchtime. I hope he comes tomorrow and is ok. I am very upset since this was one my son picked out to be his first fish. I would have been sad if it were for me, but it is even worse since it was for him. 

Is there any slim chance he will be ok if he comes tomorrow? :-(


----------



## Splendens17 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bettas are hardy dont lose hope! I'm in pa too, he will be fine and if he isn't is DOA replacement available?


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the ray of hope! The seller said yesterday that he will "make it right". His sales policy states that he has a live arrival guarantee, I believe I would just have to pay $15 for shipping (if he doesn't decide to waive it). It says he will replace with equal or greater quality. I just really hope he is ok and it doesn't come to that since my son picked him out :-(


----------



## Splendens17 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks for the ray of hope! The seller said yesterday that he will "make it right". His sales policy states that he has a live arrival guarantee, I believe I would just have to pay $15 for shipping (if he doesn't decide to waive it). It says he will replace with equal or greater quality. I just really hope he is ok and it doesn't come to that since my son picked him out :-(


Oh I understand not a good site to see when your kid is all excited, but the betta will be fine! You'll see!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes tracking info is not updated regularly. I'm sure he'll be there Friday, and I Pray all will be well!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

a friend of mine had a betta lost in the mail for MONTHS. and, she's perfectly okay! she was obviously stressed when she opened the box, but she was a-okay. i'm sure yours will be fine!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am just worried because it is so cold. The seller said worst case he will send me his brother as a replacement that he had not listed yet who looks a lot like him, but I am really hoping my guy will be ok!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I am so sorry. This would make me pretty anxious. Fingers crossed your fella makes it there in good shape.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Let us know when he arrives!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I will! Hopefully he comes today and is still alive!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope he comes today! If theres a heat pack in the package then he should be fine...my betta was accidentally left at the post office for 3 1/2 days because I missed the delivery, so he was in the box for at least Tues - Saturday. He was pale when I first opened the box but after a day he was fine. The "72 hour" heat pack lasted all that time too because it was still warm when I opened the package.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you! That makes me feel much better! I am home waiting by the door now!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope he gets to you alive and soon! Getting stuff lost in the mail is always so stressful! And a live fish on top of that. x_x


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed he arrives today!!

And I agree with Viva, those heat packs can last longer than the package says (they have to last a MINIMUM of 72 hours per laws about truth in advertising, so they usually last *longer* than that), plus with all the Styrofoam and other stuff they package bettas with, that also helps to insulate and keep the heat in there even if the heat pack is "out of power" so to speak.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I sure hope so! This waiting game is KILLING me!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure he will show up today. Hang in there


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well just checked the tracking info and it has been updated for the first time since the 2nd! Says he should be here today (out for delivery)! So I should have him soon! Hope he is ok!

So I am assuming he will be very stressed. Other than a slow acclimation, is there anything extra I should do to help him out if he does make it?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

He will make it. I would use stress coat plus for the water he is going into


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Well just checked the tracking info and it has been updated for the first time since the 2nd! Says he should be here today (out for delivery)! So I should have him soon! Hope he is ok!
> 
> So I am assuming he will be very stressed. Other than a slow acclimation, is there anything extra I should do to help him out if he does make it?


Open his package in a dimly lit place. He's been in the dark for a day or two so sudden brightness will be a little shocking. Good luck.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

He is here and alive!! Very pale though. I have the lights off, unpacked him slowly, and his bag is floating now!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay!!! Go very slowly and I am sure he will be just fine. One of mine took an hour longer in the cup than the others. He's fine now.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Great to hear that he came to you alive! Hope the acclimation process goes without a hitch. And pictures later, of course!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank god!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all soooo much for the support!  So nice to have such a warm welcome to the forum! Hoping to open the bag and start adding tank water in an hour or so! I will deff post pics! It seems like his color is already coming back (maybe just from warming back up?)! He is pretty active in his floating baggie too so hope he adjusts ok! I will be taking it very slowly just incase!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

that is great that he arrived ok!! have you decided on a name yet? has your son seen him?


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's great news! We need pictures! :lol:


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yessss! Glad you are not feeling the anxiety anymore...I felt the same when I realized my poor fish was sitting there in a box for 3 days when I could've picked him up  

Post pics once he is feeling well  What is his name?


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok finally he is all settled in! He seems duller than in the pic on the listing (my profile pic), but not sure if he is still pale and stressed, or if it is the lighting in my tank. I will try to get pics when the sun is still out tomorrow.  

Anyways, here is a close up and one of his tank. The thermometer is usually hidden in the back but I wanted to watch it while he settles in and didn't want to stress him by sticking my hand in to move it 

Still no name....no one can seem to agree on one LOL! Hubby wants to call him "Red"....ummmm NO!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Rilly: "The seller said worse case he will send me his brother as a replacement" ??????? Seller's brother?????
You want a fish, not some weird dude to feed forever!!!!!!
HA HA (couldn't resist) I'm happy he made it safely!!!


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, he looks beautiful, glad that he made it out well. Can imagine the stress you had worrying that he was stressed.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

yay! I'm glad he arrived safely. Didn't wanna mention I had a recent DOA. It's really heartbreaking. Glad all is well with your guy. Looks like he has a good home!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Happy to see he made it alright he is a beauty !


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Wow. Sounds stressful for both you and the fish, and your boy.
Glad he made it okay, though. And I'm sure he'll be happy with you for his entire life. =D
He's gorgeous too. =3


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He's perty


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's beautiful! who's the seller you got him from?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He gorgeous!


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, so glad he made it safely! He's really stunning!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

YAY!! So glad he made it to you safe!!  

He's beautiful, I love the light purple on his body.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!!!  I got him from AquaWorld98 on Ebay. He was awesome to deal with! The communication each day was great. I highly recommend him. He has beautiful fish too! There are a few it was SOOOO hard not to buy also! Here is his Ebay store....

http://stores.ebay.com/aquaworldparadise


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so glad he got to you safely! He's so pretty!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone Here he is this AM....still unnamed :-? I think he got more color in though! I am so happy with him I just ordered a second one from the same seller! AHHHH hubby is gonna kill me LOL! Ok I SWEAR no more bettas! *Unless I find a pretty Mustard Gas boy that is! :roll:


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He is lovely! I'm glad he arrived ok.I would be a nervous wreck if I had my Bettas posted.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks everyone Here he is this AM....still unnamed :-? I think he got more color in though! I am so happy with him I just ordered a second one from the same seller! AHHHH hubby is gonna kill me LOL! Ok I SWEAR no more bettas! *Unless I find a pretty Mustard Gas boy that is! :roll:


He is very pretty. And yeah, I'm sure you'll stop at just 2 . . . ;-)


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Oooooo, he is a beauty! It is surprising how well they can handle shipping.


----------



## shakeitsalome (Mar 29, 2013)

Glad he arrived safely! And he's beautiful!!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks everyone Here he is this AM....still unnamed :-? I think he got more color in though! I am so happy with him I just ordered a second one from the same seller! AHHHH hubby is gonna kill me LOL! Ok I SWEAR no more bettas! *Unless I find a pretty Mustard Gas boy that is! :roll:


I just ordered a MG male, cost me $28 including shipping. the guys seller names on aquabid are M1247M AND 84ELMO2001
he has been really helpful and communicative. here is a pic of the boy I got for me as well as the one I ordered for my buddy (only $10 extra, he combined shipping) so it was $38 total for 2 fish including shipping to have both of them shipped priority mail. They should be here tomorrow and Im super stoked

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh sooooo relieved that your boy arrived safely I cannot even imagine the feeling and don't ever want to have to, I had a horrible sinking feeling when I read that you had a betta lost in the mail and was praying for you that he would arrive okay I have two being shipped that are due to arrive tomorrow so fingers crossed they arrive on time and happy...........


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is doing awesome! I have to get some update pics! His color is so much richer and he is blowing bubble nests! He is eating like a pig too!  I have a few more plants coming today and tomorrow for his tank then I will post some pics once it is all done! It has been hard to get good ones b/c I have lots of Tannins in the water from my Monapi wood. I boiled them for 3 days but they are still leaching. He seems to love it though! It doesn't bother me to much...it looks kinda neat, just hard to get a pic! 

That Mustard Gas boy is GORGEOUS!!!! WHen my next tank is all done and planted that is the color I would LOVE! Hope everyone else's fish get to them safe, sound, and quickly!!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks everyone! He is doing awesome! I have to get some update pics! His color is so much richer and he is blowing bubble nests! He is eating like a pig too!  I have a few more plants coming today and tomorrow for his tank then I will post some pics once it is all done! It has been hard to get good ones b/c I have lots of Tannins in the water from my Monapi wood. I boiled them for 3 days but they are still leaching. He seems to love it though! It doesn't bother me to much...it looks kinda neat, just hard to get a pic!
> 
> That Mustard Gas boy is GORGEOUS!!!! WHen my next tank is all done and planted that is the color I would LOVE! Hope everyone else's fish get to them safe, sound, and quickly!!


cant wait to see more pix  
Im waiting anxiously today for mine to get here, its nerve-wracking! hope I dont have to wait another day. thankfully Im really good frieinds with my postman so hes gonna keep me updated and said he will deleiver them to my job when they get here so they dont have to sit on the patio all day in the weather waiting on me


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

well, no fish today  supposed to be here 1st thing in the morning. I sure hope they dont get lost, Id die!!! This MG male was the last one he had and I got him at a steal of a deal. Its always been my dream betta...plus my buddies fish is in this shipment too and he just spent alot of $$$ on fish stuff (cuz I was breathing down his neck telling him what to buy lol)


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awwww I am sorry! I am sure they will be ok! When did they go out? Mine was in the mail for 4 days. I kept trying to remind myself people ship them across seas all the time so they must be pretty hardy. Keep us posted!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

he mailed them out monday and said they would be here wed or thurs so I guess if they arent here tomorrow I can start worrying. they HAVE to be here friday by 4pm b/c Im gonna be out of town till saturday evening


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

My boys got here this morning  they looked a little faded from 4 days in a dark box but other than that they seemed healthy. I let my boy's bag float in the tank all day while I was at work and now hes out and exploring like crazy. My last betta was nowhere near this active. he was aggressive when anyone came near his tank but other than that he just lazed around in his plants. this one has been swimming non-stop for about 20-30min. looks like he likes his new home. my buddy's fish is still in his bag but his color already looks good compared to this morning. Im about to take him over there and float him in his tank for a while too so he can be in his tank by tonight. the kids are gonna be stoked! they have been asking about him every day since we told them they were getting a fish. and it blew thier minds that the fish were coming in the mail lol...I hope mine gets a little brighter in the next few days. hes still really pretty dont get me wrong, but in his pic he was a nice bright yellow and right now hes more of an orange...little booger is obsessed with his filter too. he keep trying to swim INTO the outflow lol. its on the lowest setting and makes almost zero movement but hes trying his hardest to investigate where its coming from hehheh. I have a feeling Ima be pretty entertained by this little booger.... Ima post pix of Chum when hes had a chance to settle in more and maybe brigtern up a bit


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics! Glad they got there ok! LOVE the name too!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see pics! Glad they got there ok! LOVE the name too!


lol thanks. My last one was Sushi (RIP..or is it SIP?) and everyone thought that was hilarious but it made sense if u think about it lol. I figured Id stick with the ironic names and since my ex used to to say that Sushi would make a good fishing lure I figured the next one could be chum bait heheh but I love that dude off pawn stars so I decided on Chumlee. He was named before I even picked him out heheheh


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

My bettas are currently lost in the mail They were suppose to turn up yesterday. I managed to track them down in the end they had been taken to a town more than 5 hours away. They were supposed to make it back to my Transhipper today but I haven't heard anything yet. Give it another hour and then I'm going to start making some phone calls. Talk about stressful. I hope my babies will be okay.....


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> My bettas are currently lost in the mail They were suppose to turn up yesterday. I managed to track them down in the end they had been taken to a town more than 5 hours away. They were supposed to make it back to my Transhipper today but I haven't heard anything yet. Give it another hour and then I'm going to start making some phone calls. Talk about stressful. I hope my babies will be okay.....


oh no! I know all too well how bad that feels, I was so relieved to get mine today but I sure was scared to open that box cuz I was afraid of a DOA. Hope your babies get to u soon!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Sareena79, I feel so helpless, I wouldn't be so stressed if the courier would learn to scan the tag to that I would at least know where they are........... Hardly slept last night I was so excited about picking them up yesterday, talk about devastation when I found out they were lost and the stupid tracking number kept coming up as invalid.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG thats what happened with mine too! what good is a tracking number if the dang thing is never updated. in fact mine were already at my house before they updated it saying it was at my local PO!...craziness. well I hope they get there really soon, cant wait to see pix


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

They have to be shipped back to my trans shipper to recover for the weekend and then they will be posted to me next week. I just wish I knew where they are now. This only happen because the courier put the parcel in the wrong truck. Once I know that my trans shipper has then I will know that they will be safe, feel like I can't rely on the courier to get them there. They have been great in the past but this is really diving me insane with worry.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

ah man! that blows...well atleast u know they will be in good hands over the wknd.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got in contact with my trans shipper, they haven't arrived yet though she said that they may come in with the afternoon shipment fingers crossed, I never want to have to go through this again, but I do not want to stop buying fish that require shipping either. Hope I can rely on the courier not to stuff things up a second time, poor fish can only withstand so much stress. Just want to have them arrive safely and get them settled in to their tanks so that they can enjoy a good life and I can enjoy owning them, is that too much to ask? Seriously couriers need to take a bit more care, maybe if we write "Human Heart Transplant" on the box they might be a bit more reliable, at least you would like to hope so. Sorry this is really starting to get to me.........


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel your pain. Mine said "Live Fish" all over it and yet it still got delayed and I dont even wanna think about how bad it was probably bounced around. thankfully my breeder packed them in there really well with lots of padding and insulation so they were fine and dandy. a tad bit faded from being in the dark but no tail biting or lethargy. thier color is already bouncing back after just a few hours...keep us posted and TRY not to worry too much. I know thats easier said than done though...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

heres a video of my boy, loving his new digs, hes settled in nicely considering the 4 day journey he just survived lol CLICK ON THE PIC to see video
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I know that the lady who sent them packs them really well, so hopefully that will help. I am really glad that your babies are all okay. Shipping can be so stressful, fine if everything goes okay but when it doesn't...... I have no idea what to do if the fish do not turn up at my trans shipper because I have no idea where they are. Guess I could call the depot and see if I could get the name of the guy that took them last night and then maybe I could get a number for him somehow. Not sure if they will tell me or not though..........


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah that would be a nightmare! I sure hope u dont have to go thru all that. Im glad my wait is finally over, not sure if I would do it again, it was very stressful for ME lol I can only imagine how the poor fish felt....let us all know how it goes


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow your fish are gorgeous I am so glad that he arrived okay. He looks great considering he was in the bag for 4 days! I love his colour. OH GUESS WHAT! I just got a phone call to say that my fish arrived back in Brisbane and that they are fine and healthy and have just had a meal of live black worms. They are safe now what a relief! Cannot wait to get them next week!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

AWESOME! glad to hear that  now u can get some sleep tonight lol 
anyway yeah he looks a little different than the pic I got from the breeder (my avitar) but I can tell its the same fish. Im hoping his color brightens up a bit more over the next few days so hes less orange and more yellow like I wanted but either way Im happy with him. hes an active little booger too, my last one was LAZY!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes I am sooooo relieved and am sure I will sleep much better tonight. Yeah your boy looks slightly different to your avatar but he is so pretty anyway. Who knows once he gets well settled in his colours might get brighter, sometimes though I think maybe the breeders take the photos with special lights on their fish tanks that could make them appear so bright. Whether or not your boy colours up I think he is Beautiful


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks  Im sure its a combo of stress and different lighting but Ima love him just the same  thats another "hazzard' of having them shipped I guess, u only have a picture to go off of but hes still pretty to me ...cant wait to see what your fishie(s) look(s) like


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I will be sure to post lots of pics! I just can't wait to see them in real life. Poor things being shipped all over the place. At least once I have them they will be here for life. Must think of names. Still have to name some of my others too.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im excited for ya  looking forward to "meeting" them! have a good night and post pix when they get here and get all settled in.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

They should be arriving this week Courier will hopefully get it right this time........... from what I hear they got quite a serving over the incident so hopefully will take more care in the future.


----------

